# 1993 S4 production numbers?



## flat4one (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey guys,
I was wondering how many UrS4's were made between 1992 and 1994. More specifically, how many 1993 models were produced. THANKS SO MUCH in advance for any info you can offer.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: 1993 S4 production numbers? (flat4one)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/69410.phtml


----------



## flat4one (Jul 20, 2005)

Beauty! Thanks a lot!!!


----------

